# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  composants windows workflow foundation

## pross

bonjour,
je vais dvelopper une application de workflow en se basant sur windows workflow foundation, je suis encore dbutante, j'ai lu qu'il faut installer les composants  suivants:  
    *  Des composants du Runtime du Framework .NET 3.0
    * De Visual Studio 2005
    * Du SDK (Software Development Kit) de Windows
    * Des extensions de WF et WCF/WPF pour Visual Studio 2005 


 mais lorsque je veux tlcharger une version d'valuation de visual studio 2005, je trouve toujours un lien qui m'amne vers visual studio 2008, est ce que a marche si j'installe les composants prcdents (surtout les *extensions* *de* *WF* *et* *WCF*/*WPF* *pour* *Visual* *Studio* *2005* ) avec visual studio 2008?

je note que je dispose de windows vista
aidez moi svp, j'ai besoin de vos aides

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Du SDK (Software Development Kit) de Windows


t'en a pas besoin





> est ce que a marche si j'installe les composants prcdents (surtout les extensions de WF et WCF/WPF pour Visual Studio 2005 ) avec visual studio 2008?


t'es tu pose la question de savoir si VS2008 ne grait pas par dfaut Workflow foundation??  :;): 
tout pareil pour le framework 3.0

----------


## pross

merci bien pour votre rponse,
 je vais essayer maintenant d'installer l'ensemble ::):

----------

